

Why I Want an iWatch - bnjs
http://www.bnjs.co/why-i-want-an-iwatch

======
dj-wonk
> I want to have basic control over my iPhone while it sits in my pocket or
> bag. This is huge to me. Squeezing my hand into my pocket (1), pulling out
> my phone (2), turning it on (3). Three steps just to check the time or
> notification. Slide the lock (4) and enter my password (5), open an app
> (6+). Six or more steps just to check the weather, read an email, look at a
> web page, check my todo list, look at my calendar, read or reply to a
> message, look at a photo, etc. Without having to enter my password I can
> turn on/off wifi or bluetooth, use the flashlight, timer, calculator and
> camera, but it's still five or more steps. When I'm done, I turn it off (7+)
> and put it back in my pocket (8+). Every time. This is insane.

Ah, the pain of these wretched, insane first world problems. I wonder what
Louis C.K. would say in response?

Wait, he already has some cell phone commentary:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpUNA2nutbk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpUNA2nutbk)

"Everybody has a phone in their pocket" ... "(back in the day) The phone was a
thing. In a room. In your house, and you had to dial the f-ing thing, it had
this rotor thing..." "Now we have _this_ (shows his phone) which is amazing"
... "The sh _tt_ est cell phone in the world is a miracle!" ... "Your life
sucks around the phone, why are you so mad at it?"

But in the spirit of problem-solving, here are some potential solutions or
reframings:

* Don't put the phone in your pocket in the first place. (Minimize unnecessary movement, like the lean manufacturing people teach.)

* Pull the phone out of your pocket while pressing your phone on the fingerprint scanner in one graceful motion. (for a recent iPhone)

Better yet, take a gander at this and consider worrying about a problem with a
tad more impact: [http://miter.mit.edu/the-unexotic-
underclass/](http://miter.mit.edu/the-unexotic-underclass/)

